# curve and xmp



## mantra (Mar 15, 2014)

hi

can i save curve settings in xmp file?


may i ask a question ?
where does lightroom saves curves settings? i mean which folder in *windows* does it use to save them




thanks a lot


----------



## DaveS (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello,

I believe that curves are stored in the .xmp file.   Unfortunately, most applications other than photoshop don't use the contents that i'm aware of.

  In windows (and Mac for that matter) curves are stored in the catalog file (the .lrcat) which lives wherever it was that you created your catalog.   If you didn't specify a location on windows it lives in the c:\users\username\pictures\lightroom folder.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 15, 2014)

Yep, curves are stored in xmp, as Dave said.  XMP files are stored next to the raw files, if you create them.

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 16, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yep, curves are stored in xmp, as Dave said.  XMP files are stored next to the raw files, if you create them.
> 
> What are you trying to accomplish?



The original poster asked "where does Lightroom saves curve settings? ..." I thought the answer would have been in the Lightroom catalog!
Saving to .xmp is an additional option, as far as I am aware. Am I missing something?
P.S. OK I guess there were two questions. Then the additional answer would have been yes they can also be saved in .xmp.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 16, 2014)

Indeed, I did indicate that they are stored in the catalog file.    I also answered that it can be stored in the xmp files.   Of course, to do that, you have to enable saving to the xmp files.    From what I gather though, most people just leave the develop settings in general stored in the catalog file.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 16, 2014)

Why are you asking the question? What is behind it?

Also, a tone curve can be saved as a preset, and you can view it in Explorer by right clicking the preset. It's easier to read/edit than xmp, but like xmp it's only optional, and the curve data is really saved to the catalogue. 

John


----------



## MarkNicholas (Mar 16, 2014)

Why does everyone get so touchy and defensive when the "xmp" word is mentioned. Its a very good secondary backup. Please get over it !


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry, Mark, who is getting touchy and defensive? I suggest you read the previous posts again and without allowing some prejudice to affect your comprehension of them.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Mar 17, 2014)

John, I am just trying redress the balance of the subtle negative inferences. When ever anyone asks a question about xmp files there always seems to be a "why are you asking this" type of response. Yes I do admit I am completely prejudiced in their favour and cannot help but jump to their defense.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 17, 2014)

MarkNicholas said:


> John, I am just trying redress the balance of the subtle negative inferences.


I think you are the only one seeing negative inferences, and Dave's response was very complete here.





> When ever anyone asks a question about xmp files there always seems to be a "why are you asking this" type of response.


In this forum when a person asks a question that falls outside of a normal work flow, asking "why?" is probably pretty important.  The response to the "why" and the follow-up answer can often save the OP a lot of grief and non productive work.   The question here is about saving tone curve settings.  The short answer is that they are already saved.  Always in the catalog and optionally in the xmpfile.  So understanding the OPs purpose for using the tone curve settings (that can be stored in the xmpfile) is necessary to fully understand the OPs purpose for asking the question.


----------

